# The effects of permitherin



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Last week, i bought a nice bit of cork from a "less than reputable" reptile center in my area (yes it was W)...I know i shouldnt have, but it was nice!

I found some mites yesterday, in one of my vivs, and decided to blitz them all. So i put all into tubs, coaten in oil and let loose with a can of "bob martin house flea spray" 

Thought it would be a good choice sine it claims to go on killing for up to 3 months!

So i empted the can in all vivs, leaving them cloudy. It started to sting my eyes, so all windows are now open lol.

To check the effects, i put some crix in one of the vivs, and they died nearly instantly! 

And people reccomend this for use on the reptile...NOT ON YOUR NELLY!

It is 0.47%, and POTANT...

So anyone thinking of using Johnsons, Mite off or any other permitherin based insectaside on an animal please think carefully, and decide against it. 

All vivs will be bleached, rinced and aired before re-inhabitation. They will be back within a week, i think.


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

It is nasty stuff, its in Provent a mite and can be nasty if not used correctly.

Cant say ive ever heard of Bob Martin house flea spray being used on reptiles tho, thats a crazy idea that would probably kill.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Its the same stuff, and a simlar concentration. I needed to kill them before they took ahold, and it was the only one on the shelf. 

So i bought it for enclosures only, and as said they will be cleaned and rinced before use.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

It's an insecticide, of course it's gonna kill the crix!

LOL It's a chemical I use often as I'm a pest controller! Comes in many different forms:

Permethrin, tetramethrin, alphacypermethrin etc.etc.

It's actually one of the "safest" chemicals I use! Not that any chemical is safe!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

LOL but people say it is safe for reps etc. 

I know it will kill them, but i thought it may take longer than 10sec in some cases and 30 in others!

And i didnt know u were pest control, killing all them poor ratties  Meanie


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

IF YOU USE PROVENT A MITE LET IT DRY OUT FOR A FEW HOURS BEFORE RETURNING YOUR REP TO ITS VIV 

its nasty shit sorry about caps ..it will cause brain damage etc etc so make sure you heed my warning


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

LOL i will wash it off, with bleach, and hydrogen peroxide (my usualy cleaning stuff) and then rince a few times...and air for 24 hours after!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

thank god someone else at last agrees with me on this!!!

how many times have i been slammed for saying about that on here!

bloody cheapskates who use bloody cat flea spray for reptiles are idiots!

N


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

It's safe for most animals to go near when it's dry. I'd NEVER recommend applying chemicals to a live animal no matter what the pot says but that's up to the owner.

Yeah I do pest control in London! Great fun!:grin1:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

OI lol 

I aint a cheap skate lol 

Using it to kill all in viv, with olive oil on snakes. 

Then i will rinse and bleach out viv, and air before use. 


Just making a point as to how bad the stuff is. Made me eyes water, and kills insects in seconds. 

IMHO Would kill a reptile (if inhaled) in less than an hour. It is great in whatever form for vivariums, but NEVER on the reptile.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Only thing I'll say with oil is to make sure the animal is dry before applying.

I know someone who soaked her burm then applied olive oil without drying him off properly and he blistered and died. She was mortified.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

They were dry before, and it will be washed off in a shower of warm water, then again dried. (with towel) 

Then into a paper lined tub, no bowl nor humidity to dry completely. 

Then back into vivarium, after it is "done"


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

darkdan99 said:


> OI lol
> 
> I aint a cheap skate lol
> 
> ...



No.. not you.... lol... there was a certain someone who recomended it as the next best thing though! :whip:

N


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

Nerys said:


> No.. not you.... lol... there was a certain someone who recomended it as the next best thing though! :whip:
> 
> N


 
who? :-x


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

the self proclaimed royal python expert...


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

search "flea spray" in snakes forum !


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

begins with "L" lol 

What a fun game. 

But reading that, it says "safe for hatchlings" and implys not for adults. 

What sense does it make to use it on the most vaunrable, weak, and thinnest skinned animals, rather than the stronger and bigger ones, thats logic for ya!


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

i use johnsons for mite infected animals..in the correct diluted dose is perfectly safe for the rep as long as it is not swallowed or rubbed in the eyes...but the dose does have to be correct otherwise there can be some nasty repercussions...


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thats a shock. 

Really using johnsons, bob martin, or "provent a mite" is the same, since it is the same ingrediant, and in a simalar concentration (<0.5%) 

So if you see P. a. Mite as safe, then the other two are obviously safe also. 

Still wouldnt want to spray onto animals though...Just personal choice.


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Provent a mite *isnt* for use on reptiles, its a substrate treatment.

Just needs folks to read the can properly i suppose....

"Remove reptile and water from enclosure BEFORE use."


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Best ways I have found to deal with mites are Disinfectant and a bit of elbow grease for the vivs and a bath for the animals.

Put the animals in water with a tiny bit of soap in there to break the surface tension of the water and leave the snake in there for an hour or so and the mites will drown.

Much safer than chemicals or vegetable oil IMO


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Nerys said:


> search "flea spray" in snakes forum !


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/20571-new-cheap-mite-treatment.html


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

I cant believe i missed that thread....


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

My point is, whever you buy provent a mite, johnsons, or any other brand, the ingrediant is the same, and the same quantity. 

So for my viv i will use "any ol' spray"

But NEVER on snakes themselves


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

im not gonna repeat myself but just dont use permitherin.
Trust me


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Reason?

What is wrong if it is washed off and rinsed. Not used on animals?


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

if its toxic to humans its gotta be even more so to animals


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

Nerys said:


> No.. not you.... lol... there was a certain someone who recomended it as the next best thing though! :whip:
> 
> N


well im afraid nerys its basically provent a mite....so therefore what your saying is dont use provent a mite?

all big breeders use it,and use it succesfully...i tend to believe what they say and trust their experience over erm you.

nothing personal.

ive contacted them directly and they said its safe on reptiles.i do not use it myself as i use provent a mite.

so please...get off your high horse.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

anyway going BACK ON TOPIC i think the crickets thing maybe due to it being an insect killer...but i think a lot more research should be put into it..(BY PROFESSIONALS).at the end of the day who really knows what long term effects it can have.....worth thinking about...quite scary too actually.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i always used a piece of no pest strip and just pop it on top of the cage for a day or two. but that's probibly a no-no. always worked 100% and never bothered the herps.


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh for pities sake.... PROVENT A MITE IS NOT SAFE TO BE USED ON REPTILES. (With the exception of tortoise shells)

Provent a mite is a SUBSTRATE treatment.

READ THE CAN!!!!

Why do you think it says to ring the poison control centre immedately(american made) if you get it anywhere near yourself... erm.. could it be that its bloody TOXIC!!!

If you still refuse to believe this, ring Pro Products and ASK!!


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Nearly every review I have read of Provent-A-Mite says quite distinctly that it should not be used directly on the animal. As Casey says, it is for treatment of the vivarium. The animal itself should be treated by some other means. 

It also lingers around in its dry form for a month after it has been used, killing any mites that may enter the vivarium. This makes it an extremely dangerous thing to use if your animals require high humidity and are likely to injest any fluid from the sides of the vivarium from their daily sprays as the water can become contaminated when it runs over the dried insecticide.

Laura... lots of research has been done by professionals... that is why the product is certified. and it is also why you are instructed by the manufacturers to follow the instructions to the letter and to seek medical attention immediately if you injest any.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

it kills house flies!
really good for that!
i know its not to be used directly on snake, ive heard of people who have though. (dont know what outcome was)

also remove water bowl for a couple of days after using...but like you say it lingers for a month...you cant go a month without putting water in...


----------

